# Changing from Clomid to tamoxifen. Scared, any advice?



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi

After 2 uncomfortable months on Clomid 50mg, then 100mg my clinic has changed me to Tamoxifen. There were so many side effects on Clomid, triggering migraines, bloated, sore, weepy, miserable, mood swings, weight gain  and dramatic hairloss. 

Today I've been switched to tamoxifen, I'm really worried as I know it's used for breast cancer but can anyone who's taken it help me with how they got on. Any BFP's?


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

oh wow thought i was the only one here, ive asked about it too a few times on diff threads, would love to know the same thing my self, im not starting until after i fin the noreth tabs that i have to start at end of the mth. all i was told is 2 a day for day 4-8 but he didnt say or put how strong they are though, do you know how much the mg your's are ?


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Leanne

Thanks for getting in touch, I too will be taking 2 tablets which is 40mg today. The leaflets shows loads of side effects too but I'm sure it's just to cover the manufacturers. I am starting it next week so will let you know

Jane x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls

we have had at least 2 of the regulars get a BFP on tamoxifen and had better time while on it rather than clomid.
The trouble is there are not as many people on it as I believe it costs a lot more than clomid, 
It also seems from some of the stories on here some 'older/old fashioned' GP's and clinics don't tend to know about it


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I had a bad reaction to clomid after 3 months on it, so was swapped to tamoxifen last month. I have to take it on days 2 to 5, so have just started taking it for this month. I only ever had 1 follicle on clomid, but had 2 with my first month of tamoxifen. Clomid side effects were also pretty grim for me, but I've had no adverse reaction to tamoxifen so far. The nurse who treats me said tamoxifen isn't as effective, but it worked better for me. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lovely to hear from someone on tamoxifen. Got my day 21 blood result and it's gone from 19 on 50 mg Clomid to 59 on 100 mg Clomid. Whilst I've ovulated and am thrilled am moving to tamoxifen next cycle. Let me know how you get on. I feel positive about what lies ahead x


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

HELP PLZ, got my tabs, not sure if i need to take the noreth or not as got another bit of paper from mr steer for tamoxifen 80mg a day but nothing to help af come on , just read the ins leaf and says you can take for fertility with out being on af, but i had already pleaded with the phara for the noreth and she gave it to me thinking i need it first coz thats what his reg told us when we see him lol.

do i take noreth like reg said and i pleaded for with tamoxifen at the chemist or do i just take the tamoxifen like the ins leaf says and mr steer sent paper work for ? i wont be able to get hold of him now for a whole week and have to start taking them friday.

also im i the only one taking from day 4-8 with a scan day 10 for sizing ? only it dont seem right to me, how can i fin last tab day 8 but scan day 10 for follie size ? 

1st mth is 2 tabs 20mg ( 40mg total ) 2nd try is 4 tabs ( 80mg total ) a day

how are you all doing so far ?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Leanne (bit weird typing that as my name is Leanne!), I have to say that a scan on day 10 does seem really early. I always had mine on day 12, but my follicles were never ready then, so they changed my scans to day 13 or 14. I taxe my Tamoxifen on days 2 - 5, 2 x 20mg. If I were you, I'd ring the nurse or consultant who you deal with, and get them to clairify what you're supposed to be taking, as it does seem a bit strange.

Fingers crossed for you Jane! let me know how you get on


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello ladies

Well it was a double edged sword this morn. I did my first test on Clomid  this morning as was due yesterday and then 15 mins later, AF arrived. I'm not gutted though, perhaps a little disappointed but I've had 2 great pieces of news this month - clear tubes and have ovulated so things are looking good. 

I start on 40 mg tamoxifen tomorrow and will have day 21 bloods done so will keep you posted. Hope you are all doing well, let's stay positive and support each other through this. 

Anyone got any news? xxxxx


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

hi ladies 

well i started 2 tabs of 5mg noreth 3 times a day on thursday, so thats 30mg a day total. got to take for the 7days but told if i start af before the 7days are up then stop and dont take any more, defo got to take tamoxifen days 4-8 and scan day 10-12, i got 40mg for 1st paper work with noreth and got more paper work through for 80mg a day but now north got the chemist to give noreth for both cycles in case i dont ov and get af 1st go .

what im not sure about is if the 1st cycle is 40mg then 2nd 80mg , which seems a big jump to me or if its 60mg each cycle, ive called and spoken to 2 diff people now both whom is unsure and say diff things, i feel going from 40 to 80 is a big move, but then again it could be 80mg but he thinks its for 2 cycles so i have 3 mths worth not 2, omg im soo confused lmao. the secretary say's it was defo only 2 cycles from what she can see in my notes though. 

as im getting a scan with just the 1st try ive decided im going to do 60mg as if it is too much and i get too many follies they will see and i then know that i need less next time but if all is well i should have a better chance for getting follies 1st go. sorry i know this is a long read, feel like my heads all over hubbys is no help at all, n is like whats ever, do what u think , as if he dont have a brain or a clue what his brain thinks lmao. men!

if u was in my shoes and not getting any where calling the clinic what would you do ? ive made my mind up about 98% sure of that just wondered what someone else might do 

hope your all ok on the meds ect? i was very worried about starting noreth from what i had read ect but ive been fine, got a slight head ache today and first night a bit light headed but feel good really lol. i better get a af after this, kinder feel like if i feel this good then maybe its not working lol.

will leave it there for now lol


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

i'm sure they will decide when they scan you to see how well you respond to this 1st cycle before they are able to tell you you what you will be taking on your next cycle. But lets hope you don't need the next cycle   i know the tam is different size doseage to clomid, but this would be just the same as going


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

from 50 to 100 with the clomid


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi All

I've never taken noreth, so I'm not quite sure what it does in relation to Tamoxofen. I think there's an ask a pharmacist thread on this site, so it might be worth going on there to see what a pharmacist thinks? Just make sure if you get any side effects, that you call the hospital. I didn't call mine when I got clomid side effects, and I got into so much trouble!!   LOL

Glad to hear you're staying positive Jane2011  . I gave up taking the tests each month after the first 6 months, as it used to depress the    out of me!! I think maybe I should start doing them again, as I've just got into the mindset of assuming I won't be pregnant, even if AF is late. Need to start thinking positive!!

I'm only on day 9 at the moment, but this month I'm going to take Guaifenesin as well, as I'm wondering if my problem might be hostile CM. My hospital has only ever given me 2 day 21 blood tests, back before I started taking Clomid, and they indicated that I ovulate, as my PCOS is pretty mild, and my tubes were fine, so there has to be something else going on. I figure taking Guaifenesin can't make things any worse, so I've been chugging the water, having a hot water bottle on my tummy, and will start the Guaifenesin tomorrow. Got my scan on Friday, so fingers crossed I get more than 1 follicle this month  

Keep in touch. I don't know anyone who is having treatment, so it's nice to have someone to speak to  

L xx


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Leanne

How are you getting on? I'm on the 3rd day of tamoxifen, feel menopausal getting hot flushes throughout the day and suffering with insomnia. Bloating is a lot less than Clomid, just minimal but am shattered from getting no sleep. Having day 21 bloods done and I'd I've ovulated, they'll start scanning me next month

Good luck girls this month xxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Jane

I'm getting on OK. It's day 11 for me now, and I'm chugging the water like it's going out of fashion. I've got more pain in my ovaries than normal, so I'm hoping that's because they are popping out loads of big follicles.

Got my scan on Friday, so I'm keeping everything crossed that it works this month! Hope your day 21 bloods are good. Have you had one of the scans before? I got a bit of a shock the first time I had one, as I didn't realise it was an internal scan!! Makes me wish I'd found this site sooner, as it's cleared up a lot of questions I had!!

Stay positive, and keep in touch


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

hey mooers .....so sorry you've had some pains babe, i hope thats good news though and maybe a bfp on the way soon ?   , and ex gl with the scan, let us know how you are and how it went when u have a min ?!
'' I got a bit of a shock the first time I had one, as I didn't realise it was an internal scan!'' lmao most the scans are hun when your ttc up to being 7 weeksish ( when a heart beat can be picked up )  and the noreth is to bring on af as i dont get them ( maybe 1 or 2 a yr if lucky ) i was told to take when bleeding on days 4-8 and scan day 10 which seems bloody close to last tab for me lol


hi jane hun..... sorry i didnt get what you was saying about, id ive ? oh wow i hope i dont get flushes, they was a   killer on clomid for me as well as the crap sleep's lol  did you start yours on day 4-8 ? are they not scanning you this time ?  im not having bloods as far as im know but maybe they will ask for me to do them when i go for scan and give me the papper work for the d21 then!?

i took my last noreth this morn so just waiting for af now, even though last was this morn, my moods are all over, ive been very snappy and feel quite bloated and odd crap down there since about 5pm so hoping i wont have to wait too long.

xXx  's  ,    and    to all


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi All

Had my scan this morning, as normal (day 13), only to find that I'd already ovulated! Normally I have to get scanned a couple of times over 2 or 3 days until my weedy follicles grow big enough, usually day 14/15, but today there was already one that was 20, and had popped that previous evening the nurse reckoned. Must be all the water I've been drinking had plumped it up, so I'll definitely carry on with that next month if I don't have any luck this month. So no jab needed today, which is a boon   

It was reassuring to actually see evidence with my own eyes that my body is doing what it is supposed to. If only the egg would get busy with DH's swimmers, and implant itself! I gave my belly a good talking to on the way to the station this morning, which probably made me look like a bit of a loon, but hopefully it'll get its little eggy butt in gear and finally give me a BFP.

Honestly LeanneNpaul, I just had no idea what to expect when I first started going to treatment. It's logical that it would have to be an internal scan, but I just hadn't thought about it!!

Got the every fun 2WW to go now.....

How's everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

oh wow thats brill news babe  , hope youve been getting    lmao if not i would asap lol.

what days did you take your tabs hun ?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sadly I'm at work at the moment or I'd be getting on the job right now!  

I took my tablets day 2 - 5.


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

day 2-5 makes sense dont it, i really dont understand why they said day 4-8 and scan day 10-12, it just wont work that way, ive done heaps of clomid and only worked on day 10-12 scan when i did days 2-5 or 3-6 ( with scan day 13/14 ). 

im just going to do what i think and phone and tell them coz asking if they are sure about day 4-8 with scan day 10-12 i get diff reply's like no one really knows what days are right/best or not lmao.


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

hey everyone well ive to start tamoxifen friday as i started spotting last night and cd1 today and quite heavy already lol , really shocked as didnt really get any clue to af starting, no pains cramp or any thing this week so got in panic about noreth not working lmao.

any way so days 3-7 with scan hopefully around monday the 21st ( cd 13 ) for me. they said friday is too early and cant do sat or sun with nhs so monday is most likely when i will have it but i have to wait for letter with the date and time as she has to find out for sure where it will be done and who by as my cons might be too busy him self now.


how are all of you doing so far ?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm doing OK, today is 6DPO, so nearly done 1 week of the 2ww! Had a couple of quite sharp cramps this evening, which I haven't had before, but I won't read too much into that or I'll send myself loopy!!

 and   to everyone


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi girls

Have been bogged down with work this past week. How is everyone doing? I'm feeling like the size if a house, very swollen and trying to make a baby is the last thing on my mind. I'm 36 next Tues so me and the hubby are going to London. Am hoping a few days away relaxing may do the trick.  

Sending love to all, stay positive xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday in advance Jane! Hope you have a great time, and feel nice and relaxed afterwards. Sometimes baby making does feel like a bit of a chore, and it's nice sometimes just to take yourself out of it for a few days and just be a couple again. I can recommend the Texas Embassy on Trafalgar Square if you like Mexican food  

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello hunni's

jane.... HAPPY B/DAY for tomo babe, hope its a nice one !

moors hows you hun ? any feelings yet of a bfp ?

just wondered what the follie size should be on cd10 scan roughly ? from what i can find and thing above 8 should be a good sign ?

im only on day 4 of tabs and already feeling bloated and feels like i got a tennis ball one side and half on one on the left lol, bad hot flushes last night too with a pants night sleep, always thirsty too !! any of you feel like this at this point ?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there

I've never been scanned that early, but at my hospital they like the follie to be between 17.5 and 20 on day 12/13. The nurse won't jab me if it's less that 17.5. Once it gets to 20 it often pops by itself, which is what happened to me this month. If you're worried about the follie being too small, then you need to be chugging the water as that really makes it grow (if you're dehydrated your body diverts fluid from your reproductive system). I can always tell which ovary is the one producing the follies that month, as it does feel weird!

I'm 11DPO today, and still have sore bb's and weird cramps. I'm not getting my hopes up too much though, as I'm sure AF will appear at the end of the week, just to make me miserable


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

hey hun thanks for that 

omg really?!

well i dont want to get ur hopes up but it sounds good to me, i always as do most get cramps and twinges ect its just things moving and stretching down there getting ready and the boobs can either be the prog as i read if its high then that can make our boobs go but thats the main way i can tell, my boobs more so the right one ( bigger one , although both are only a/b cup lmao ) always feel a bit tender/heavy ect and by test day a bit more vain looking if that makes sense ?

also light headed and tired is a big one for me along with metal taste by 2-3 days over af !

awww good luck hun im got every thing crossed for you (tmi.. well until wed when i need to uncross two things lmao )


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yesterday I was really lightheaded and had to go for an afternoon nap as I couldn't stay awake. Maybe this month is my month


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

hi all, how are you all ?

my consultant sec just called to cancel my scan on friday until the 30th !!!! YES I WENT A BIT NUTTY lol, so its gone from monday cd13 to friday cd10 now tomo cd9 she has booked me in for tomo ( cd9 ) now , think it was to just shut me up but not sure who we will see now but instead of it being 16:10 at orpington its now 15:50 at PRU hospital which is a little closer, just hope that 1 day wont make much diff and they see a follie or two still even if small.

are they dumb or is it just me ? how will they know if i ov if the scan was on the 30th march cd22 ?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's really pants!! The empty follicle would have pretty much gone by day 22 I'd have thought, and on day 9 the follies will be pretty tiny! I tend to have several follicles grow at the beginning, but only 1 or 2 of them stay growing.! 

Do you have the option of calling them to book your scan in on a specific day? That's how my PCT works, you ring them the day AF shows up, and book in your scan there and then, so it's on or near day 12. When you go in tomorrow, it might be worth asking if you can do that?  

Good luck, and let us know how you get on.


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

i had booked it for day cd13 (monday) but they could only do friday but then said the 30th today but i wasnt happy about it and pointed out that this is a new drug to me and how bad my pcos is and that i need a scan b4 that, thats only reason i got one for tomo but now hubby dont know if he can come or not and ive had to call my step dad who was getting my son on friday from sch to say he dont need to he had to book half day too, he cant get him tomo so hubbys sis said she will grab ds for us, just sooo pd off that yet again they let me down.

really hope they see some thing, i know they might be small but im going to ask for day 21 bloods too as they are scan too early and at least that way i might get an idea if one did grow n pop ! or at least i think thats what the bloods are for ?


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

hey hun's, just thought id pop by n see how you all are ? hope your all ok and things are looking good on bfp side or at least on way to it.

very very short note to how it went today, after a heap of crap and with just a quick glance at screen we counted 4 on left and 9 on right, he said follies are about 5-6.3 mm and its too early and going back wed to his own clinic, also my lining  was 8.7 so thats good for cd9. the whole thing of todays drama is on clomid/tamoxifen chatter7, you should join us there if you get time too, heaps of very nice ladies in same boat all diff times so bound to find a cycle buddy too. 

night for now xx


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Leanne

Push for day 21 bloods, then you know if you've defo ovulated. I'm at a clinic in Leigh and the staff are brilliant. They don't start doing scans until the medication works. I had my day 21 done yesterday and I'm just waiting for the results early next week. If I have ov'd they'll scan me on day 10 next month. 

Keep positive xx


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

yh i was going to ask when we go back on wed he also said about other meds so if my follies are not big enough i might ask what meds he was thinking of and see if any can help get them big too as that will be cd15 and not been feeling that much for last 2 days which i know might be a good thing for sum people but i think it might be coz they aint doing much  really hope they have grown but deep down i feel that my body's packed up this cycle.


----------

